# Star Wars Main Tile (short extract) - Sample Modeling



## Sam (Apr 1, 2012)

Thus spoke Master Yoda :mrgreen: 

EDIT 
New link : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6Ez5G0vZMI


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice!

Which libraries did you use?


----------



## TGV (Apr 1, 2012)

Impressive (as so modestly you Vader to comment allowed) it is. And now spill the beans. You know you want to.


----------



## dannthr (Apr 1, 2012)

I've been busy with a project, I will revise my version.


----------



## Consona (Apr 1, 2012)

FMPOV, I would drown the brass in more reverb (and/or in some harmonic enhancer/saturator plugin), so they got a little more rounded edges. At least the trumpets for they are so exposed in this piece.

It's so difficult to decide between Cinebrass and SM. I wonder how close can SM horns get to this? > http://youtu.be/JEe9hi4GW4s?t=1m13s


Btw, I've never realized that Star Wars Main Theme sounds different with every episode. :D


*edit: typo correction


----------



## Sam (Apr 1, 2012)

TGV @ Sun Apr 01 said:


> Impressive (as so modestly you Vader to comment allowed)


don't take it seriously :wink: - thanks !



RobertPeetersPiano @ Sun Apr 01 said:


> Which libraries did you use?



OSR 2 - LASS -VSL woodwinds, timpani and basic perc - Cinesnares - Sample modeling horns, trumpets, trombones and tuba




Consona @ Sun Apr 01 said:


> I wonder how close can SM horns get to this? > http://youtu.be/JEe9hi4GW4s?t=1m13s



I will try it tomorow



Consona @ Sun Apr 01 said:


> Btw, I've never realised that Star Wars Main Theme sounds different with every episode. :D



Yes ! and I prefer the rough sound of the older versions


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 1, 2012)

Sounds very good Sam!


----------



## stevenson-again (Apr 2, 2012)

Playing it on my iPad here, that is extremely impressive. The trumpets in particular are very well handled.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 2, 2012)

Sam, you are hitting on all cylinders. Nicely done.


----------



## Sam (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks guys !


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 5, 2012)

NYC Composer @ Mon Apr 02 said:


> Sam, you are hitting on all cylinders. Nicely done.



+1

Well done, Sam!


----------



## Ed (Apr 6, 2012)

This is actually *extremely *impressive and the mixing too is very, very good.

I wish there was a demo, limited notes or something, just so i could see what i could get out of it.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 6, 2012)

Certainly makes a compelling case for sample modeling brass! Nice work.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 6, 2012)

To me it's not just the brass. It's all of it, and how it mixes. Very realistic. If you put it in the movie I'm not sure I would notice.


----------



## LT (Apr 6, 2012)

SUPER!!!!!!
What reverb did you use?


----------



## dedersen (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow. Very, very impressive. Makes me think I should look closer at the Sample Modeling stuff again. I've seen a lot of discussions here about getting SM stuff to sit in an orchestral setting. How much tweaking was involved in getting the SM brass to sound like this?


----------



## tumeninote (Apr 6, 2012)

Holy cow! That is very impressive indeed.


----------



## bsound76 (Apr 6, 2012)

Mmm... Very good this is.


----------



## snowleopard (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow! This isn't my cup of tea, but I'm roundly impressed anyway! Very much so.


----------



## Lex (Apr 6, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Daryl (Apr 7, 2012)

dedersen @ Fri Apr 06 said:


> I've seen a lot of discussions here about getting SM stuff to sit in an orchestral setting.


The new Horn and Tuba are really easy to work with, because they have early reflections and pre-delay built into the GUI. The Trumpet and The Trombone take a bit more effort, but I would imagine that there will be an update at some point, so that these new features are added.

Basically you need to fatten up The Trumpet and Trombone before you do anything else, but then there is no problem in making them fit in.

D


----------



## rJames (Apr 7, 2012)

"Impressive," nice edit. As tuneminote said... very impressive indeed.


----------



## Consona (Apr 7, 2012)

Sam @ Sun Apr 01 said:


> Consona @ Sun Apr 01 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how close can SM horns get to this? > http://youtu.be/JEe9hi4GW4s?t=1m13s
> ...


Great!



Sam @ Sun Apr 01 said:


> Consona @ Sun Apr 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Btw, I've never realised that Star Wars Main Theme sounds different with every episode. :D
> ...


Me too, I like A New Hope version the best. That sound carries a lot of atmosphere of the old Star Wars.


Btw, out of the box sound of LASS LS is so close to that sound.


----------



## Sam (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks again all !



Ed @ Fri Apr 06 said:


> I wish there was a demo, limited notes or something, just so i could see what i could get out of it.



what do u mean ?



LT @ Fri Apr 06 said:


> SUPER!!!!!!
> What reverb did you use?



Altiverb Todd AO (scoring stage)



dedersen @ Fri Apr 06 said:


> How much tweaking was involved in getting the SM brass to sound like this?



Reverb, EQ and tape saturation on the master


----------



## Ed (Apr 11, 2012)

Sam @ Wed Apr 11 said:


> what do u mean ?



A demo of Sample Modelling instruments, so I could play with it myself and see if I could A: Get a good performance out of it and B: could get it to mix well with my other stuff. Right now other people make it sound good, but I dont know if I want to risk buying it and never using because it doesnt fit into my workflow.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 11, 2012)

Ed @ Wed Apr 11 said:


> Sam @ Wed Apr 11 said:
> 
> 
> > what do u mean ?
> ...


Maybe just get one instrument first and see how you feel about it. The Horn and Tuba are the easiest to work with currently.

However, getting the whole Brass bundle is much cheaper than buying piecemeal. Having said that, they are all so cheap that it wouldn't be that much money wasted.

D


----------



## Sam (Apr 11, 2012)

Ed @ Wed Apr 11 said:


> I dont know if I want to risk buying it and never using because it doesnt fit into my workflow.



Yes I understand

how many brass library (and reverb) have you ?


----------



## Gusfmm (Apr 11, 2012)

Daryl @ Wed Apr 11 said:


> Maybe just get one instrument first and see how you feel about it. The Horn and Tuba are the easiest to work with currently.
> 
> However, getting the whole Brass bundle is much cheaper than buying piecemeal. Having said that, they are all so cheap that it wouldn't be that much money wasted.
> 
> D



Daryl,

Are these that much better than VSL's brass I & II and Dimension?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 12, 2012)

Super-late to the party - another wow vote. Such a tough iconic piece, and it sounds terrific. (btw - I'm with you and LOVE the oldest version!)

I always ask this question with sample modeled mockups... roughly how long did this take you would you say, Sam?


----------



## Daryl (Apr 12, 2012)

Gusfmm @ Thu Apr 12 said:


> Daryl @ Wed Apr 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe just get one instrument first and see how you feel about it. The Horn and Tuba are the easiest to work with currently.
> ...


I think it all depends on the user. VSL Brass is very good, and I have definitely felt no need to try EW or Cinesamples offerings, but SM is way quicker to use and gives me many more options for expression. I have now taken all but the VSL 8 Horns out of my template and switched over to SM. There are a few things that sound marginally better with VSL, but the advantages of SM outweigh the disadvantages by a mile for me.

An important thing to remember; sample libraries are snapshots of performances that get tacked together, so a half note patch has the performance built in. With SM you have to create that performance yourself, which depending on experience might be really quick, could take a while, or may not be possible at all.

D


----------



## Scrianinoff (Apr 12, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Thu 12 Apr said:


> Super-late to the party - another wow vote. Such a tough iconic piece, and it sounds terrific. (btw - I'm with you and LOVE the oldest version!)
> 
> I always ask this question with sample modeled mockups... roughly how long did this take you would you say, Sam?



+1!

On top of that, I found this demo the _least_ impressive of the demos on your youtube channel. I found this one WOWer: http://youtu.be/KTNvwCCScdo , and this one the WOWest: http://youtu.be/7YsyESWUw7E


----------



## Scrianinoff (Apr 12, 2012)

By the way, the WOWer one ( http://youtu.be/KTNvwCCScdo ) shows how fast a convincing line can be constructed. With the mouse for crying out loud! I might have bought SM Brass a long time ago, had I known that it is not mandatory to use 7 controllers in real time in order to create lines that are this convincing.

Maybe I'm missing something, because I find it odd that hardly any demos on the SM web site are as convincing to me as these three demos. I think SM would be wise to showcase more of your demos.


----------



## HDJK (Apr 12, 2012)

And another +1, sounds excellent :D


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 12, 2012)

Crikey. Some more great vids. I'd seen the mouse one before - would like to know what all the CCs are, the quality of the video isn't good enough to make it out.


----------



## TGV (Apr 12, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Apr 12 said:


> Crikey. Some more great vids. I'd seen the mouse one before - would like to know what all the CCs are, the quality of the video isn't good enough to make it out.


I think I can. The top one is 11, which seems to do timbre. The second one is CC1, and it seems to control vibrato (logical). The last one is 15 or 19, and I've got no idea what it does. And there seems to be one at the bottom which does volume?

And I have to agree the WOWest one is very WOW. Makes me think about my wallet. I would however have a certain need for good tutorials, because the bad memories are fading, but they're still there. If the "WOWer" one would be expanded a bit with explanations of how and why, I could be quite happy.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 12, 2012)

The default for:

CC11 Dynamics
CC1 Vibrato Intensity
CC19 Vibrato rate.

The other useful ones for me are:

CC20 Attack Pitch Mod
CC22 Transition Flutter
CC24 Dynamic Pitch

D


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks TGV and Daryl. Presumably no problem to remap dynamics as CC1?

Hmmm.... it WOULD be perfect for my MC Mix to control, this... hmm..... wish they did a time-limited demo!


----------



## Daryl (Apr 12, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Apr 12 said:


> Thanks TGV and Daryl. Presumably no problem to remap dynamics as CC1?
> 
> Hmmm.... it WOULD be perfect for my MC Mix to control, this... hmm..... wish they did a time-limited demo!


You can remap any controller you like. Dead easy.

D


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 12, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, CC11 defaults to expression (which really controls volume and timbre to some extent, simultaneously). At least, that seems to be the way it works out with my expression pedal.


----------



## lee (Apr 12, 2012)

Wowowow! This thread ought to give sample modelling some more sales.

Am I the only one that thinks the first note in the phrases of the WOWest: http://youtu.be/7YsyESWUw7E should sustain longer and not staccato? o=< 

Just had to find that one thing to complain about.. Sorry for that. 

/Johnny


----------



## mpalenik (Apr 13, 2012)

No, but I did wonder why there were about six people applauding really close to the microphones after the piece had started.


----------



## mverta (Apr 13, 2012)

Uhhhh..... _juuuuust_ SM trumpets and bones?

_Mike


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 13, 2012)

"OSR 2 - LASS -VSL woodwinds, timpani and basic perc - Cinesnares - Sample modeling horns, trumpets, trombones and tuba"


----------



## ryanstrong (Apr 13, 2012)

This may be a dumb question but regarding the Sample Modeling libraries... do you have to have a breathe controller? Or can you just play them with your keyboard and modwheel like other libraries?


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 13, 2012)

rystro @ Fri Apr 13 said:


> This may be a dumb question but regarding the Sample Modeling libraries... do you have to have a breathe controller? Or can you just play them with your keyboard and modwheel like other libraries?



Expression is very important. I use a pedal. Mod wheel covers vibrato by default. I've heard good results with breath controllers, but I don't have any expertise with one, and I'm still happy with my results.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 13, 2012)

rystro @ Sat Apr 14 said:


> This may be a dumb question but regarding the Sample Modeling libraries... do you have to have a breathe controller? Or can you just play them with your keyboard and modwheel like other libraries?


There are keyboard, breath controller and wind controller modes. Take your pick.

D


----------



## Sam (Apr 13, 2012)

mverta @ Fri Apr 13 said:


> Uhhhh..... _juuuuust_ SM trumpets and bones?
> 
> _Mike



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/imagefxe.png/


----------



## Gusfmm (Apr 13, 2012)

^^^ Lol


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 13, 2012)

OK, I admit I got punk'd too. I was scratching my head puzzling over this one, and overlooked the obvious. :oops: 

Everyone else got it right? Cause the replies sounded earnest.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 13, 2012)

synergy543 @ Fri Apr 13 said:


> OK, I admit I got punk'd too. I was scratching my head puzzling over this one, and overlooked the obvious. :oops:
> 
> Everyone else got it right? Cause the replies sounded earnest.



I'm lost. Clue me in.


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 13, 2012)

NYC Composer @ Fri Apr 13 said:


> synergy543 @ Fri Apr 13 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I admit I got punk'd too. I was scratching my head puzzling over this one, and overlooked the obvious. :oops:
> ...


If you look at the image he posted with circles around the dates it turns out it was an April Fools joke.

The humor passes by me though. I think some people thought this was an impressive example of the Sample Modeling offerings -which turns out not to be the case. So how is that funny?

Instead, I have a new low opinion of the OP and get the impression that the new Sample Modeling offerings must kinda suck (enough to be the butt of a poor joke?).

When jokes aren't funny, they tend to backfire. :shock:


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 13, 2012)

Punk'd indeed.


----------



## ryanstrong (Apr 13, 2012)

Sam @ Fri Apr 13 said:


> mverta @ Fri Apr 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Uhhhh..... _juuuuust_ SM trumpets and bones?
> ...


----------



## Scrianinoff (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm really lost now. The WOWer and WOWest examples sound better to me, as I posted before. Then why would the OP post an April 1st _mocking_ non-mock-up that sounds worse? Maybe the joke is that, _although_ it was posted an April 1st, it is actually not an April 1st joke, and the imageshack link is just to sow some _funny_ confusion. Well, I am either really overthinking this, or just stupid.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 14, 2012)

Scrianinoff @ Sat Apr 14 said:


> I'm really lost now. The WOWer and WOWest examples sound better to me, as I posted before. Then why would the OP post an April 1st _mocking_ non-mock-up that sounds worse? Maybe the joke is that, _although_ it was posted an April 1st, it is actually not an April 1st joke, and the imageshack link is just to sow some _funny_ confusion. Well, I am either really overthinking this, or just stupid.



That WOULD be rib-tickler.

"No, see, it's hilarious because everyone thought it sounded almost as good as two OTHER fake things..."

Well, at last I didn't spend £400 on a crap gag. Don't get me wrong, SM sounds terrific (and the Tuba clip is definitely real), but I was suddenly panicking that it was better at ensembles than I thought. In the meantime, I suspect ONLY that tuba clip is actually SM, right?

I say it's a compliment to the VI-C crowd that no-one piped up to say "yeah, it's not real, I can always tell samples...."


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm sure Sam will be dropping by to tell all.


----------



## dedersen (Apr 14, 2012)

Hm, quite dissapointed with this. It's a slightly risky joke to pull, isn't it? Seems a lot of people were getting ready to pull the trigger on SM brass instruments on the basis of this, myself included. Joke's on us, I guess, but I still think it's perhaps not the most clever stunt to pull. Sorta works against SM too, since I find it difficult to trust those other (excellent!) demos that Sam has shown on youtube. Ah well, maybe I just need to relax and accept that I was punk'd...


----------



## Sam (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't worry guys, it was not an april fool - and it's 100 % SM brass.

I would not do that kind of joke knowing that some could have bought the product.

I will come back later to answer previous questions


----------



## Scrianinoff (Apr 14, 2012)

So it was indeed a 'gmail' April fools day prank ( http://www.webpronews.com/google-gmail- ... ax-2004-04 ), most people during the first few days of April 2004 were convinced GMail was a prank. 1 Gigabyte (!) of email, in a time people had to manage with the generous 5 megabytes hotmail and yahoo gave them.

P.S. Probably Sam counted on VIers shouting "April Fools Day! This is fake" to him, shortly after his initial post. To which he would have replied: "No, not at all, it's all SM Brass! Gotya!"

P.P.S. From what I hear in SM Brass demos on youtube and on several forums, the staging (ERs) is essential in building an ensemble sound. For my taste, it all too often sounds like an anechoic recording run through an inappropriate reverb. Since the Tuba has more body it's less of a problem in most demos. Yet the trumpets can sound really thin and disconnected from the ERs and tail in the reverb used. In the Raiders demo (the WOWest one for me http://youtu.be/7YsyESWUw7E ), Sam has found a convincing and appropriate way of reverberating SM Brass. Either that, or I can throw away my ears.


----------



## Gusfmm (Apr 14, 2012)

I was laughing at the way he was addressing that question, as the answer was already on the very first screen on the video, posted two weeks ago...


----------



## Scrianinoff (Apr 14, 2012)

Just to wake up a bit to reality, have a brief listen to the original: http://youtu.be/IgncJgSbbck then compare to WOWest: http://youtu.be/7YsyESWUw7E

In the original, (some of) the mics are closer to the Brass, probably supported by some ambient, or outrigger mics and a reverb unit.

That touches upon the problem of trying to stage a close, dry or even an anechoic sample into a staged tree recorded sound, for example using a reverb to make the close samples in Albion sound like the tree samples, or even the ambient ones. For that you would need a special type of IR, I haven't found it yet. Some drum room IRs in Spaces come close, but sound too artificial to me for this purpose. On top of that, you cannot control the reverb length in Spaces, at least not without sweeping them into another convolution engine like the one in Vienna Suite, Reverberate, or Altiverb, etc. Please do tell me if you know how to stage such close samples to conductor's position. If Sam knows how to do this he could make his demo sound closer to the original. He has the distant staging and the tail covered. I think, if he adds the close staging, then he's there.

By the way, I am using a trial of MIR Pro and the staging comes quite close, at least the best results I could achieve until now. Combining that with the far staging is rather difficult though and it is really tiring to my ears, in the sense that I cannot tweak for longer than 10 minutes at a time.


----------



## Sam (Apr 14, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Apr 12 said:


> - would like to know what all the CCs are, the quality



cc1 : vibrato intensity
cc19 : vibrato rate
cc24 : dynamics-to-pitch modulation



noiseboyuk @ Thu Apr 12 said:


> roughly how long did this take you would you say, Sam?



I can't tell you because I worked on it a little from time to time - The main difficulty was to get closer to the original mix 



Scrianinoff @ Sat Apr 14 said:


> Just to wake up a bit to reality, have a brief listen to the original: http://youtu.be/IgncJgSbbck then compare to WOWest: http://youtu.be/7YsyESWUw7E



if you really want to wake up a bit to reality :wink: , go here : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sahZ-WOz1uk

I created my Indy demo based on the live version and not cd version - One of the most important difference between this live version and the cd is that the theme is played mf and not f / ff -


----------



## Sam (Apr 14, 2012)

For a more "in the face" brass sound ( and no true Star Wars experience without this ): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAxja5OR5_I


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks Sam - glad we're not all April fools...

Seems to me that more than most instruments, SM stuff benefits from a template. Getting the instruments in the right space and having the CC controls to hand must be most of the hard work.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Apr 14, 2012)

Sam @ Sat 14 Apr said:


> if you really want to wake up a bit to reality :wink: , go here : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sahZ-WOz1uk
> 
> I created my Indy demo based on the live version and not cd version - One of the most important difference between this live version and the cd is that the theme is played mf and not f / ff -



I saw that one, indeed, but the sound quality is so awful that you can hardly discern anything detailed, such as mic positions. ERs. Of course you're right about the mf - ff dynamics, musically it's indeed quite a different rendition. The point I made with linking to the cd version is still important to me. And I think you are up to it, that is, that you are _this_ close to be able to make a very close rendition of the cd version, if only you could render a convincingly close staging of the SM trumpets, like the staging of the Albion tree mics. To be able to do exactly this, I think, is the holy grail of making SM (and VSL) work for film scoring.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Apr 14, 2012)

Sam @ Sat 14 Apr said:


> For a more "in the face" brass sound ( and no true Star Wars experience without this ): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAxja5OR5_I



Indeed a more in your face sound. Yet, I think the source sound, I mean the direct anechoic sound is too much in my face. If you would pull that back let's say 6 dB and fill it out with a close staging of that source sound, it would fill the audible gap between the direct sound and the reverb. I believe that: Yes, you can!

Don't get me wrong I don't want to paint a negative picture, on the contrary, a positive one, but this demo also shows that if you are not doing your utter best in CCing the trumpets, then they quickly sound samply, as in 0:07-0:08. I think you made this demo around a year ago, isn't it? I think with the skills you acquired since then, it would take you now only 5 minutes to bring them up to the same quality as your latest demos. That and the close staging will leave very little to wish for.


----------



## Sam (Apr 14, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Sat Apr 14 said:


> Seems to me that more than most instruments, SM stuff benefits from a template. .



Exactly



Scrianinoff @ Sat Apr 14 said:


> if only you could render a convincingly close staging of the SM trumpets



you're right, this is a missing point - very obvious for example in the first trumpets chord in my demo of Star Wars main title.
The trumpets are clearly behind the orchestra while in the CD version they are in front.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Apr 14, 2012)

Sam @ Sat 14 Apr said:


> Scrianinoff @ Sat Apr 14 said:
> 
> 
> > if only you could render a convincingly close staging of the SM trumpets
> ...


Yes, and increasing the level of the dry (anechoic) sound is NOT the solution to bring them in front. It never was. It didn't work 50 years ago, it doesn't work now, it will NEVER work. However, what did work 50 years ago, was multi micing with mics let's say 3 - 10 meters from the source, depending on the stage reflections, think of the famous Decca tree, this multi micing setup continues to work today, and it will continue to work for I guess quite some time in this relatively short time between two eternities. If only we could virtually convert a close micing into a tree micing. Just show us you can! We double dare you


----------



## Sam (Apr 14, 2012)

Scrianinoff @ Sat Apr 14 said:


> Sam @ Sat 14 Apr said:
> 
> 
> > For a more "in the face" brass sound ( and no true Star Wars experience without this ): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAxja5OR5_I
> ...



This is....this is madness ! :D I am the most crazy CC user in the world :mrgreen: 

More seriously, I took a great care in this programming.

it's a completly new demo, and a very hard one despite appearances. This is one of the most difficult thing to reproduce with sample : fast repetition at maximum power - and this is the first time that I can make it sound good - all other brass library failed in this challenge.

there is many different versions but this is the best IMO : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTgRm6Qgscc

Very rough, in the face and powerfull.

I tried to reproduce this sound.



Scrianinoff @ Sat Apr 14 said:


> Sam @ Sat 14 Apr said:
> 
> 
> > then they quickly sound samply, as in 0:07-0:08.



you're right, these 3 attacks sounds fake - omg I didn't notice that !


----------



## Scrianinoff (Apr 14, 2012)

Sam @ Sat 14 Apr said:


> there is many different versions but this is the best IMO : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTgRm6Qgscc



Yes, that sounds wonderful, and you came really close. The biggest part of the (small!) difference is in the reverb. 

By the way, this one might be even better: http://youtu.be/RLRnroxQd6k



Scrianinoff @ Sat Apr 14 said:


> Sam @ Sat 14 Apr said:
> 
> 
> > then they quickly sound samply, as in 0:07-0:08.
> ...



Sorry for nitpicking those few attacks. My remarks about 'doing your utter best in CCing' were solely directed to these few short notes.


----------



## Sam (Apr 14, 2012)

Scrianinoff @ Sat Apr 14 said:


> By the way, this one might be even better: http://youtu.be/RLRnroxQd6k



I agree - warm and very musical



Scrianinoff @ Sat Apr 14 said:


> Sorry for nitpicking those few attacks. My remarks about 'doing your utter best in CCing' were solely directed to these few short notes.



no problem ! I love details and two ears are never enough to detect this kind of imperfections


----------



## Sam (Apr 15, 2012)

here is a short introduction for my upcoming tutorials :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpjO44iTi2w


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 16, 2012)

Sam @ Mon Apr 16 said:


> here is a short introduction for my upcoming tutorials :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpjO44iTi2w



A good example, Sam.

I mostly use the reverb via send fx, but *pre-fader* selected, so the result can be the same, if I want it.  

BTW: You did very good examples how to work with SM instruments! o=<


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 16, 2012)

Sam @ Mon Apr 16 said:


> here is a short introduction for my upcoming tutorials :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpjO44iTi2w



I look forward to them, cheers Sam. In that example, even the final version (though obviously 100x better) still doesn't sound great to me, it's a tone thing - curious to see what else you pull out of the bag.


----------



## Sam (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks



germancomponist @ Mon Apr 16 said:


> I mostly use the reverb via send fx, but *pre-fader* selected, so the result can be the same, if I want it.



a friend just told me this today ! it opens me new ways  




noiseboyuk @ Mon Apr 16 said:


> I look forward to them, cheers Sam. In that example, even the final version (though obviously 100x better) still doesn't sound great to me, it's a tone thing - .



Yes, it doesn't sound great.

I deliberately chose the most aggressive frequencies : high range of the trumpet at maximum power to show how the reverb "take care" of them.
Bur this is not a realistic and musical demo, just technical.


----------



## Sam (Apr 18, 2012)

Scrianinoff @ Sat Apr 14 said:


> If Sam knows how to do this he could make his demo sound closer to the original. He has the distant staging and the tail covered. I think, if he adds the close staging, then he's there.



first attempt : 

Raiders march : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-Kqwf-Ktgo 

(I programmed it closer to the CD version)


----------



## XcesSound (Apr 19, 2012)

This is brilliant! Very very impressed! Just want to hear more of it now!


----------



## scorefrog (May 13, 2012)

Sam @ Wed Apr 18 said:


> first attempt :
> 
> Raiders march : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-Kqwf-Ktgo
> 
> (I programmed it closer to the CD version)



I adore this one (listened again and again and again to it and just can't stop)! I'd soooooooo love to get some REVERBERATION Details in order to recreate this sound pleeeeeeease! o-[][]-o o=< 

Great Job!


----------



## Steve Steele (May 14, 2012)

Sam @ Sun Apr 01 said:


> Thus spoke Master Yoda :mrgreen:
> 
> EDIT
> New link : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6Ez5G0vZMI



Are the horns WIVI?


----------



## Daryl (May 14, 2012)

nightwatch @ Mon May 14 said:


> Sam @ Sun Apr 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Thus spoke Master Yoda :mrgreen:
> ...


Huh? They're Sample Modeling? Why would they be WIVI?

DG


----------

